# its a .......boy



## Loneco13

I just had my 12 week scan today and the lady flicked it to 4d, I didn't ask anything about gender and nothing was said about it, but I'm thinking girl with the tiny nub. The normal type scan pictures don't give anything away either
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0654.jpg
File size: 35.2 KB
Views: 87









IMG_0665.jpg
File size: 60.9 KB
Views: 83









IMG_0681.jpg
File size: 56.2 KB
Views: 66


----------



## Loneco13

I'm stumped! Adamant girl, because I have been pregnant with a dd before


----------



## spunky84

Wow, you got some great U/S pics! I'm going with :pink:


----------



## 6lilpigs

They all look angled to me so guessing boy for you :)


----------



## crazylilth1ng

I think boy too, very angled looking.


----------



## Bevziibubble

:blue:


----------



## Loneco13

I did the baking soda test this morning and it had a little fuzz and a small 'beer' like head but not as intense as many other 'boy' results that I've seen
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0701.jpg
File size: 25 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Bevziibubble

My baking sofa test didn't fizz but I had a boy :)


----------



## Loneco13

Does this look boy? 16 weeks
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1481.jpg
File size: 34.8 KB
Views: 20









IMG_1480.jpg
File size: 42.4 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Loneco13

Or just swollen lady bits?
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1476.jpg
File size: 40.9 KB
Views: 17


----------



## crazylilth1ng

I still think boy but I see why you are asking if it's swollen labia.


----------



## May55

thats 100% boy.. looks exactly how my boy did!


----------



## Loneco13

I was totally expecting a girl, and my obstetrician asked if we wanted to know and he originally said girl with how it was positioned.... but then zoomed in and said 'hmmm actually, that shouldn't be there on a girl'. He then went on to point out a long urethra and said he's convinced boy, but I said I'll get it confirmed at 20 weeks. Got to hold off buying it things for a few more weeks I think


----------



## boobee

That definitely looks boy to me, I'd be surprised if baby turns out a girl!


----------



## 6lilpigs

It looks pretty protruded so I would think boy from those :)


----------



## Dreambaby69

All boy x


----------



## sil

Looks like boy to me


----------



## Mrs.H2016

That's a boy 100 %


----------



## Wish85

I was going to say boy even just looking at your very first ultrasound pics..then I scrolled down to the potty shots and I think it's pretty much a certainty you're having a boy!


----------



## Loneco13

Haha I couldn't resist and just bought something blue! Next scan at 22nd Feb


----------



## Loneco13

It's a boy!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations!!


----------



## Dreambaby69

Congratulations x


----------



## StillPraying

Looks :blue: to me in all of the pics.


----------



## Wish85

Congrats!


----------



## StillPraying

Oh my goodness didn't realize you had updated It! Lol congrats!


----------

